# Dual Monitors on the MacBook Pro



## owaters (Aug 29, 2006)

So, after some extensive research I have discovered there are currently zero solutions to run dual monitors on the MacBook Pro with true functionality (ie. Not a splitter which basically makes two monitors one big one).

So anyone have any thoughts on this? Anyone heard of any rumours of some solutions?

An expresscard video card offering a multiple DVI connection would be perfect but one does not exist as yet and as far as I am aware there are no plans by anyone to create one.


----------



## fryke (Aug 29, 2006)

I guess most users can settle for a 17" internal and a 30" external screen, and if they have the money to buy vast amounts of expensive big TFTs, they could also buy a Mac Pro to handle more screens (and maybe buy an extra 13" MacBook for working on-the-go), since you won't exactly use two external 20 or 30 inch monitors while on a train or something... So... Yes, I think this is a non-issue, really...


----------



## Mikuro (Aug 29, 2006)

Just to clarify the situation for anyone reading this who's not completely familiar with the MBP: the problem owaters has is that the MBP cannot support two _external_ monitors. The MBP _does_ have dual-monitor support in that you can use the built-in monitor and a giant external monitor at the same time. But if you want to hook up TWO external (desktop) monitors, you're out of luck.

I just want to make that clear, since otherwise this thread could be very confusing.


As for the topic at hand, I've never really considered it before. Were there any solutions to this problem with PowerBooks?


----------



## Durbrow (Feb 9, 2007)

But you can run two external monitors using ScreenRecycler (check Macupdate.com for link) and VNC. Use the external monitor out port to connect to your DVI monitor. Than use the ethernet or firewire port to connect to an old computer. Not a great solution but a good solution if you have an old computer to spare. Comments?


----------



## ora (Feb 9, 2007)

Or you can run two monitors - sort of - with this. It basically splits the one external monitor you can support across two physical screen. Given the high res you can run outboard, 1900 by something, you could run two smaller screens as well as the internal screen.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Feb 9, 2007)

i was thinking of replacing my dual G5 when the time comes with a pro portable, but i've got so used to dual monitors that it would be a problem.

i did think that they could possibly find a way of splitting the dual-link DVI into two separate functioning monitors, but it appears not.


----------



## chevy (Feb 9, 2007)

"I don't own a MBP and think that this is not an issue" and that's why I expressed my opinion !


----------



## arri (Feb 12, 2007)

maybe i don't really get the point here..

as ora pointed-out there IS dual (external) monitor support, even TRIPPLE monitor support. (pic)


the only problem with the matrox solution is that it's VGA, not DVI, and that all 3 connected screens have to run the same resolution.
but it's a great product. i've very succesfully used it for a theatre show a few months ago


----------



## fryke (Feb 12, 2007)

the question is whether the MBP's graphics card is capable of handling two 30" displays with that. The fact that it uses VGA doesn't sound too good, though.


----------



## ora (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah, that's what I don't understand, does the Matrox allow higher overall external resolution tan you can support on one monitor. My only experience with them was using one to span pair of 42 inch plasma screens, but they have ridiculously low resolutions, and it was on a PC anyway.


----------



## arri (Feb 12, 2007)

i've used the tripplehead2go succesfully on a PBG4(alu), G5 (dual 5200fx) and macbook PRO.

i did't try-out all resolutions, because i only needed 800x600, so ran on a total resolution of 2400x600. the box supports up to 3 times 1280x1024

and ofcourse the size of the screens is not important, it's the resolution.


----------



## Gary Bridger (Jan 14, 2009)

I have Mac book pro with 4gb ram I am a photographer , bought the mac book as i was told this is the way to go for good graphics. I am now doing photoshop course and have been told i need duel monitors . So i can use the editing on one screen and work on the full size photo on the other. But How? I am confused on how . to much information. I have been into mac here in Malaysia. No one knows. So HELP what to do, what monitor is best. and how do I set this up. Cheers Please e mail me the info ...


----------



## Gary Bridger (Jan 14, 2009)

Just to clear up one thing. I only need one other monitor , so I can use the photoshop program on the mbp screen and to the work on the other big screen


----------



## lurk (Jan 15, 2009)

I am confused, why don't you just plug in another monitor.  That is what the display port if for.


----------



## fryke (Jan 16, 2009)

No, the display port is for plugging in an _adapter_.


----------



## Gary Bridger (Jan 20, 2009)

lurk said:


> I am confused, why don't you just plug in another monitor.  That is what the display port if for.


HA HA Thank But I worked it out, so easy. Yes , just plug another screen in. I plugged my 
sony TV in to the MBP and bobs your uncle . it all worked. You can set the tv to PC and it will auto set it self then go into display and mirror image for what you want. 

Its strange to get used to.


----------

